# Bodum 2 oz Shot glasses



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Found these in work today, great little glass!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats strange, I couldn't find them on your site or in the latest catalogue

Whats the RRP (ex Postage) for these?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

We just took over Pages of London and I have to go through over a hundred pallets of stock and decide what goes on sale and what gets scrapped....these coat me 20p a pair, and I bought 3 pairs...i think they retail in-between £18 -£20 a pair......I had to sort through £20,000 of silverware made for the Nigerian head honcho that was just left to rot in their store rooms......they have some beautiful stuff floating around.....


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A very intriguing occupation you have there


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

You seem to be able to pick up things for 20p or a £1!! My coffee addiction is costing me far more than that!!!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Its a great job and there's loads of interesting stuff to sort through, loads end up on ebay as well.......


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't suppose it pays well too?

If yes, where is the application form?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

The glass looks nice. It's nice and chunky, which I like. I quite often drink out of the lined shot glases.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Monkey - you should let us all know when any coffee related items go on eBay. We all love a bargain.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

well we have some La Pavoni machines going for £2499 down from £3000 but I know they'll take £1000 for them, and I think they will be on Ebay soon......they only sell the machines on ebay all the cups, knock draws, jugs and other paraphernalia go through the main shop where I work in Avonmouth.....I'm sure I can keep an eye out for you and let you know if there's anything interesting come my way


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

The glass is nice and chunky but so light and keeps the shot at temperature for longer, The job pays ok but its like a treasure trove going through all those random pallets and well worth it


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Avonmouth? Near Costco? I drag my husband to Costco when every now and then.

Tell Banish about the machines going for £1,000 - he's next for an upgrade


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Tell Banish about the machines going for £1,000 - he's next for an upgrade


I am but my good lady wife holds the purse strings









But she is looking for two new outfits this year - a wedding and a naming ceremony - I will bide my time


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm getting married in August so having to rely on my connections for free decent coffee and accessory's for my coffee addiction lol


----------

